# Help on a speech about photography...



## Kyle-Cox

I have to give an informative speech this comming tuesday so i decided to go with photography, but I'm having some trouble getting started and deciding what to talk about.  It has to be around 7min, so it can't be too complex, but I'm just wondering about what i could talk about that would keep a classroom full of 19yr olds entertained.  Any thoughts or comments at all, please feel free to share, thanks!


----------



## Christie Photo

19-year-olds...  hmmm....

Tell 'em about the all the glamore, wealth and power that photographers enjoy.

                                                 OR

Talk about one simple aspect.  IE:  How a SLR works, or how a digital camera captures an image, or how making photos is similar/dissimalar to another medium.

Good luck!
-Pete


----------



## SLOShooter

Talk about sex or drugs and your gonna be a hit.  At least, with the students.


----------



## Alison

I recently gave a speech on portrait photography for a college class. I broke it out into several sections, composition (rule of thirds, etc), lighting (natural, flash), candid/photojournalistic approach, and a brief talk about digital vs film and suggested items to get started. If you can use visual aids do so. I've used powerpoint to show photos that illustrate my points (i.e. photo with direct flash vs bounced). Good luck!


----------



## MDowdey

how about the intrusion of the photgraphic media into famous peoples lives. and the boundaries that are crossed to get the best shot? or how about the rules and ethics of papparazi?

md


----------



## Alison

MDowdey said:
			
		

> how about the intrusion of the photgraphic media into famous peoples lives. and the boundaries that are crossed to get the best shot? or how about the rules and ethics of papparazi?
> 
> md



Oooooh! Much more exciting than mine was :thumbsup:


----------



## MDowdey

yeah, but yours was more informative...so there!!! :lmao:


----------



## SLOShooter

How about something that is discussed here all the time.  Is digital photography art?  Is photography art?


----------



## Unimaxium

Do it on the eternal question: Canon or Nikon?


----------



## panocho

either the boundaries or digital vs film (I eould choose this second one)


----------



## Rob

The History of the Pirelli Calendar. Guaranteed winner with the boys.


----------



## skiboarder72

I just did a 5-6 min informative speech on 5 easy to use techniques to taking better pictures, went over very well, look on kodak's site they have some great general info about this type of stuff


----------



## Kyle-Cox

First of all, thank you everyone, great ideas! I think I'm now leaning twoards "photography basics."  Keeping it simple, entertaining, and informative.



			
				AlisonS said:
			
		

> I recently gave a speech on portrait photography for a college class. I broke it out into several sections, composition (rule of thirds, etc), lighting (natural, flash), candid/photojournalistic approach, and a brief talk about digital vs film and suggested items to get started. If you can use visual aids do so. I've used powerpoint to show photos that illustrate my points (i.e. photo with direct flash vs bounced). Good luck!



Something like that, just to give my class the basic information of how to take good pictures and what makes a good picture.  For your speech, skiboarder72, which specific 5 did you choose, and thanks for the note about checking out the kodak site!

Anyone who has any imput/suggestions that relate more in this general direction for simple and basic photography styles and techniques, please keep replying, all help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## dalebe

how about photography through the ages, and how it started,to how it is now,i'm sure you could compress that into 7 mins,   that could be quite interesting..


----------



## Artemis

Being 16....umm...I was gonna say it helps me understand...but it dont.

but dont be like most boring people...and keep your voice the same monotone way, vary it...SOUND INTERESTED, sound surprised, SAY JOkes you dont know how much ill listen when I hear a joke or two.
Make sure you dont keep it all just you speaking, if you get my point...visual aids in other words, like Alison mentiond, really helps.

I would also say dont stick with one subject, how to use an SLR is fine, but its too one sided...you wanna make it sound like a course theyve paid for...not ONLY will they learn how to use an SLRbut about different film types...and you will answer the age old question, FILM VS DIGITAL.

Hope this helps mate, and good luck.

P.s. listen to Alisons post, shes got good ideas!


----------



## sh0rtofdaybr3ak

i have to do two speeches, one informative and a persuasive speech like a month after that. I was thinking about informing the audience on how digital works, and for the 2nd speech, persuading them to go digital, or film.. i just have to pick a side  ...


----------



## skiboarder72

here is an outline of the speech i did, sorry the formatting was taken out when i copied it the main points are the roman numerals I-V

I. One way you can help take better pictures is to use a simple background.
A.	When shooting people the background can take away from the subject of your picture.
B.	Get around this by moving the subject or repositioning yourself around the subject.
C.	If it isnt possible try and fill the screen with as much of the subject as you can.
II. Kodaks website has a great article about taking better pictures. According to them another important thing to remember when taking pictures is where the lighting is coming from.
A.	Shooting out in bright light can be very dangerous.
1.	Make sure you use the flash.
2.	Make sure the background is not reflective or very bright.
3.	Try and put the light at an angle to the subject.
B.	Indoors you usually want to use a flash
1.	Turn on lots of lights if you can to get a more natural skin color.
2.	Use a plain background that isnt bright or reflective.
3.	Be careful of the flashs range (3-14 ft).
III. Thirdly, according to Julie King, writer of Digital Photography for Dummies, when taking pictures you should divide up the screen into thirds.
A.	Imagine there is a tic-tac-toe board drawn over your picture.
B.	This also allows for some more unique looking shots to be taken.
1.	Place subject near bottom is you want to show more of the area around the subject.
2.	Place the subject near the top if you want to emphasize the size and things in front of the subject.
C.	Centered pictures look boring.
IV. Next, when you take pictures, remember that when you want to have the camera positioned vertical for taller things.
A.	Cameras can take pictures vertically or horizontally. (Doesnt harm the camera)
B.	Taller subjects like people and buildings generally look better in a vertical position.
C.	Horizons, groups of people, and pictures of hot dogs you can leave the camera in the normal position.
V. Finally, probably the most important thing to remember when taking pictures is fill the picture with your subject.
	A. Move in close to your subject (they wont bite).	
B. This brings out more detail in your pictures and minimizes the problem with complicated backgrounds.
C. Dont get too close, most cameras cant focus well until they are 3 feet away from the subject.


----------



## chiberry

skiboarder72 said:


> I just did a 5-6 min informative speech on 5 easy to use techniques to taking better pictures, went over very well, look on kodak's site they have some great general info about this type of stuff


do you possibly still have an outline for that and did you use visual aids ?


----------



## snowbear

chiberry said:


> do you possibly still have an outline for that and did you use visual aids ?



They haven't been here for a few months.  You do realize this thread is 12 years old, right?


----------



## table1349




----------



## chiberry

snowbear said:


> chiberry said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you possibly still have an outline for that and did you use visual aids ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They haven't been here for a few months.  You do realize this thread is 12 years old, right?
Click to expand...

Oh sorry I just joined, and I'm guessing my brain just didn't guess to look


----------



## snowbear

Not a big deal. The date of the post is over the avatar.


----------



## greybeard

How to photograph the nude


----------



## KmH

snowbear said:


> Not a big deal. The date of the post is over the avatar.


It's also shown before you open a thread on the page that lists threads.


----------

